# Passing The NIDA-5 Drug Test For Dummies



## BeenArrested4Pot

*Disclaimer:* I would like to mention upfront that this strategy only works for a NIDA-5 dipstick drug test. My advice is if you know you are going to be subjected to a series of drug tests, for example, once a month, you clean up legitimately and figure out what kind of test they are using. *It is imperative you are positive the test isn't going to the lab. *If the sample is going to a lab you can stop reading now. This is because samples tested with the NIDA-5 dipstick are 'beatable', while samples that are sent to a lab for testing are not beatable; at least not by dilution. 

Most probation offices have a lab technician who handles and tests all the samples. Probation offices are all about the money and typically use the NIDA-5 because it is the cheapest and quickest. It is also more logical for a corrections institution to use a test that will instantly indicate who needs to go to jail. The probation office will charge you for this test- if it costs around ten dollars it is probably a NIDA-5.

Conversely, when you take a drug test for potential employment, it is usually sent to the lab. At the lab, the urine sample will be tested for specific gravity which tests the levels of creatinine in the sample. This is how the lab determines if the sample is diluted. Watered down samples will show up diluted. The drug tests that test for specific gravity are more expensive, thus rarely appearing in a probation office. 

I just passed my twelfth drug test in a row recently. I spent the night staying up performing my monthly rituals- drinking water, popping vitamins, and essentially turning myself into a virtual water pump. 

I would like to create a small thread called "Passing the NIDA-5 Drug Test For Dummies". Keep in mind, I'm only concerned with THC and occasionally opiates. This is the case with the majority, because the other drugs in the NIDA-5 are water soluble or don't take long to exit the body, meaning it is much easier to quit for 72 hours and defeat the test with minimal dilution of one's urine. But again this focuses mainly on the dreaded fat-soluble THC. 

Firstly, a NIDA-5 drug test is an extremely common drug test often administered by most probation/ parole offices. It only tests for 5 classes of drugs- Amphetamines, Cocaine, THC, Opiates, and >>PCP <<(lmao).

Cannabis is the scariest for me because I love marijuana and it takes a long time to exit the body because it is fat soluble; in other words you can't simply flush THC metabolites out of your body the way you could with the metabolites of [edited for BobLoblaw-] _some_ water soluble drugs, such as amphetamine. You can only dilute your urine to the point where there is enough water to lower the ratio of THC metabolites below the cutoff level used to determine whether the sample is positive or negative. The more water the sample contains, the better off you are.  Thats all the conceptual bullshit, now here is what you have to do to pass the tests.

Try to quit for a week before the test. Each day without THC is insurance that you will pass- the less days you give yourself, your less chance of passing.  And seriously, quit two or three days ahead of time at the absolute least or stop reading now.

Six to four hours prior to the test begin lightly drinking water and take B-12 vitamins or multivitamins of any sort. If the B-12 Vitamins are time release take three to four initially. If the B-12's are instant release, take them periodically (6 or more)  as you consume water; same with multivitamins. These will help color your urine, so as not to arouse suspicion amongst the bladder police should you provide a crystal clear urine sample.

When it comes to drinking water, you really need to pound it, which can be nauseating and uncomfortable. But if you continuously drink bottled water once every 20-30 minutes and urinate frequently, it really is not so uncomfortable. You are trying to turn yourself into a water pump that distributes artificially colored urine- sure a few THC metabolites will escape but, nowhere near enough to exceed the cut-off level. You are mostly just pumping water through your body and small amounts of what would normally be in one's urine.

To become a human water pump you must start drinking water heavily at the latest 4 hours before the test. Just start drinking bottled water. Any diuretic will work in theory, but sugars and caffeine tend to fill you up faster making you become more uncomfortable as you drink copious amounts of fluid. Remember not to overdo it. I have thrown up water many times, before I realized I could pass a test without having to drink so much. Just be aware of water intoxication and don't kill yourself over a fucking drug test.

Keep drinking until you arrive and finish your last bottle right as you get there. When it comes to the test itself there are some fundamentals you should be aware of. First, never, ever make that piss test your first piss of the day- those THC metabolites build up throughout the night. You need to enter that building having at least pissed 5 or hopefully 8-10 times. Remember: human water pump.

So you have prepared well. You have spent 4 hours chugging a large amount of water. You have eaten many B-12 & multi-vitamins in order to color your urine. You have pissed at least five times before the test and still have to piss. Now go in there and seal the deal- ->   Don't piss directly into the cup- begin by pissing in the urinal, then transfer the piss into the cup then finish in the urinal. This also has to do with the buildup and excretion of unwanted THC metabolites in the urine. 

Don't trust 'novelty drinks /pills' that claim to clean your system of fat soluble molecules- your only options are dilution and substitution. Some novelty drinks will pass you simply because you drank so much water with the pills or solution you managed to successfully, (expensively), dilute your sample enough to pass. Basically the "Flush Your System Instantly" gimmicks simply provide the vitamins or fluids, (usually fluids) needed to pass the test in a flashy high-priced gimmick drink. Thats why some of the drinks come in massive jugs and the pills order you to drink tons of water. *Goldenseal is worthless.* Its a waste of money and the vitamins/ water method is far more physically comfortable and far less expensive.

Good Luck! Remember, always have a loaded bowl /rolled blunt for when you return! I hope this helps some people, because this is a habitually proven system that works for many people with a range of metabolisms. this information also helped me pass twelve drug tests and I can kiss that chapter of my life good bye. I wrote this Guide For Dummies because it would have helped me tremendously had I read it before my first test where I probably narrowly avoided water intoxication.


----------



## modular

I think one of the reasons PCP is on the NIDA-5 is because in some areas weed is laced with it regularly.  I remember reading somewhere that somewhere in Delaware something like 40% of the people who tested positive for cannabinoids also tested positive for PCP.

On topic, that seems like a good system for cheaply beating tests.  Detox drinks are cash intensive and I've heard mixed reviews.


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

They do not test for benzos or somas. Alcohol is out of the system within 12-24 hours (when the BAC reaches .00).


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

good post, the saliva NIDA 5 kinda suxs too but i feel thx results can be manipulated with a few lemon's worths of juice solution in warm water hours before pending amount & hours.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

BeenArrested4Pot said:
			
		

> If they tested for benzos, somas or alcohol i'd be fucked lol



Alcohol is out of your system very fast, and just because a drug's metabolites are water-soluble doesn't mean that drinking lots of water will cause them to leave your system.


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

^ Please explain. Alcohol is obviously out of the system when BAC reaches .00 and somas and benzos aren't tested for so I don't care how they are metabolized. Expand on that last statement?


----------



## felix

moving from Homeless to DC.


----------



## shith3ad

**glove method**

this worked. .....

one latex glove filled with room temperature tap water-knotted closed
couple drops of yellow food coloring
instant heat pack safety pinned inside your pants/clothing
one safety pin
several strips of duct tape attached to inside area of groin/thigh


......dont go overboard on the heat pack if you can help it, or safety pin a thermometer (plastic film kind) inside your pants to reach correct temperature


----------



## Bob Loblaw

BeenArrested4Pot said:
			
		

> ^ Please explain. Alcohol is obviously out of the system when BAC reaches .00 and somas and benzos aren't tested for so I don't care how they are metabolized. Expand on that last statement?



http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/testing/testing_info1.shtml <- Alcohol is out in 12-24 hours.

When you take a drug whose metabolites are water soluble, they don't dissolve into water that you're drinking and flush out of your system.  They will be released at a steady rate into your urine; drinking excess quantities of water simply dilutes the level of metabolites in your urine.  If they did dissolve into the water you drink though, then would THC not dissolve into excess fats that you consume?  This would drastically reduce the detection time for THC; however, the previous method does not work and so neither drinking lots of water nor fats will help clean your system.


----------



## Synesthesia

shith3ad said:
			
		

> safety pin a thermometer (plastic film kind) inside your pants to reach correct temperature





I spent almost a year in inpatient because "my" urine was too hot!


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

*Back from the dead*



			
				Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> http://www.erowid.org/psychoactives/testing/testing_info1.shtml <- Alcohol is out in 12-24 hours.



Interesting, BAC returns to zero in 12-24 hours as well... What a coincidence! 8) ... Furthermore its not an issue in the NIDA-5 unless they breathalize you along with your drug test. This is sometimes standard at the probation office, however.



			
				Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> When you take a drug whose metabolites are water soluble, they don't dissolve into water that you're drinking and flush out of your system.  They will be released at a steady rate into your urine; drinking excess quantities of water simply dilutes the level of metabolites in your urine. If they did dissolve into the water you drink though, then would THC not dissolve into excess fats that you consume?  This would drastically reduce the detection time for THC; however, the previous method does not work and so neither drinking lots of water nor fats will help clean your system.



The sole reason I wrote this guide was to help people pass a NIDA-5 drug test. I never claim that this method will "flush your system clean of metabolites" and that is not the idea. This process will simply dilute your urine to the point you can pass the drug test and help you 'beat the system'. You could take the same test the next day, without diluting and fail miserably.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

BeenArrested4Pot said:
			
		

> The sole reason I wrote this guide was to help people pass a NIDA-5 drug test. I never claim that this method will "flush your system clean of metabolites" and that is not the idea. This process will simply dilute your urine to the point you can pass the drug test and help you 'beat the system'. You could take the same test the next day, without diluting and fail miserably.



In original post, "_Cannabis is the scariest for me because I love marijuana and it takes a long time to exit the body because it is fat soluble; *in other words you can't simply flush THC metabolites out of your body the way you could with the metabolites of water soluble drugs.* You can only dilute your urine to the point where there is enough water to lower the ratio of THC metabolites below the cutoff level used to determine whether the sample is positive or negative. The more water the sample contains, the better off you are. Thats all the conceptual bullshit, now here is what you have to do to pass the tests._"

That sure sounds like flushing the metabolites out of your system to me.


----------



## opiatekrzy

it is kind of hard to drink water like a fish then go report to parole...because they make all of us parolees sit in a waiting room with no access to a bathroom under no circumstances, and sometimes you end up sitting in the waiting room for an hour or more, and u know as well as i do, drinking that much water you will be pissing every 5-10 mins maybe more! egh bad position to be in.


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> In original post, "_Cannabis is the scariest for me because I love marijuana and it takes a long time to exit the body because it is fat soluble; *in other words you can't simply flush THC metabolites out of your body the way you could with the metabolites of water soluble drugs.* You can only dilute your urine to the point where there is enough water to lower the ratio of THC metabolites below the cutoff level used to determine whether the sample is positive or negative. The more water the sample contains, the better off you are. Thats all the conceptual bullshit, now here is what you have to do to pass the tests._"
> 
> That sure sounds like flushing the metabolites out of your system to me.



Didn't catch that, edited. Keep in mind there are some drugs where drinking excess fluids many days before the test will actually help flush out metabolites, I'm mainly thinking methamphetamine. Keep in mind you still have to dilute and that is the main idea of this whole guide. This is a common method where I live. Your system will not technically be flushed but extremely diluted making it hard for them to find a positive. Remember, water soluble drugs don't take long to exit the system. If you quit a week ahead of time like I advised, you shouldn't have to worry about opiates, cocaine, or amphetamines, especially in combination with dilution. If you're on PCP you have bigger issues than passing a drug test. 

I'm not a scientist but, if this method doesn't work, then I guess the lab just made an error on 12 consecutive drug tests in a row when i was on probation. 



			
				opiatekrzy said:
			
		

> it is kind of hard to drink water like a fish then go report to parole...because they make all of us parolees sit in a waiting room with no access to a bathroom under no circumstances, and sometimes you end up sitting in the waiting room for an hour or more, and u know as well as i do, drinking that much water you will be pissing every 5-10 mins maybe more! egh bad position to be in.



I know this can be extremely uncomfortable. Some people can do it, others can't. I've never been on parole but I have been forced to hold it for an hour at the probation office and it was extremely uncomfortable. Just depends how well you can handle it. I usually only have to piss about every 15 -20 minutes.


----------



## mindtools

Ok, for sure helpful would be also:

*-intense exercises* - the more you sweat, and the faster your heart beats the better
*-drinking beer*


----------



## Bob Loblaw

BeenArrested4Pot said:
			
		

> Keep in mind there are some drugs where drinking excess fluids many days before the test will actually help flush out metabolites, I'm mainly thinking methamphetamine.


Actually, methamp is fat-soluble; you're probably confused with normal amps which can be excreted faster with an increased acid consumption.



			
				BeenArrested4Pot said:
			
		

> If you're on PCP you have bigger issues than passing a drug test.


lol


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Actually, methamp is fat-soluble; you're probably confused with normal amps which can be excreted faster with an increased acid consumption.



Fixed. I consider this guide an ongoing project so input is appreciated.


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

glove method is bull shiiiitt; gas chromatography/mass spectrometry. Any federal office or lab will have your ass.


----------



## ATF

I passed all my probation tests like this too, but they have to use the dipstick/NIDA-5, otherwise any lab test will show that you diluted. They dont even use those around here anymore (NorCal) I dont think. Everyone I know out here says the tests go to labs when they take them. 
Its absofuckinglutely ridiculous that the punishments for pot are still so unreasonably harsh. 
If it wasn't for all these wheezing gray-haired Nixon fans running the country, this bullshit would have stopped long ago.


----------



## PhillyDedHed

They test for benzos to here, honestly I usally just gave dirty urines and did my couple weeks   Though the only sureishfire method I know of is Golden Seal, tons of them and gallons of water.

Pissing out cold water is a very un-settling feeling


----------



## edarrin

I just thank the Lord we don't have to do that yet. I think it is an invasion of privacy.

They should hire/promote/fire according to ability to perform at work, not your off hours personal habits.


----------



## opiatekrzy

edarrin said:
			
		

> I just thank the Lord we don't have to do that yet. I think it is an invasion of privacy.
> 
> They should hire/promote/fire according to ability to perform at work, not your off hours personal habits.




i suppose some drug habit an employee brings to work can be um dangerous, perhaps an IV drug user, empoyers fear of track marks customers may see, possible blood contact on certain things at work if ur shooting up, open wound, hepc/hiv risks....alot of worries an employer has too prolly, stealing $ to support habit?i seen and heard stores personally bout how drugs and work dont mix


----------



## opiatekrzy

so all the people with drug problems who work, who arent responsible users and who let it affect therre job, i guess ruined for all the responsible drug users, therefore doing drug tests at many placees now


----------



## ebola?

Now, if they're not lazy, labs can test for specific gravity of urine to detect attempts at dilution.  Dying your urine yellow with B-vitamins won't trick this "check".  Still, b-vitamin supplements and high-level hydration is quite common, so the worst would be a re-test.


----------



## Pistachio

Asparegus could be substitute for vitamins?


----------



## mushi mushi 88

Good to know this I will be saving this link into my favorites to read if I ever need to take a NIDA-5 drug test.


----------



## ugly

As a female, I would use a mooncup
full of clean pee from a close clean friend. It sounds gross, but hey, I aint getting fired for shit.


----------



## drumnbass420

Or if you're real good you could always sub your urine with Quick fix 4.0

Fuck all that dilution shit. I've diluted twice already (passed both) and if I didn't dilute I was failing for THC (once even 30 days after my last smoke). Like others have probably said when you dilute it's possible you'll fail for the validity test (specific gravity, creatinine levels, etc.)


----------



## Sportfisher39

_I've only had to take 3 drug tests, and this is the same method I've always used..
Works great.
I also use Cranberry juice, Helps flush the system%) _


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> Or if you're real good you could always sub your urine with Quick fix 4.0



Not with a probation officer staring at your cock. Not if you fuck up the temperature which is not hard to do. Every probation office is different though. I believe the punishment is more severe for substitution than dilution. Your P.O. will be pissed if you get caught with a Whizzinator or some other fake piss bullshit.



			
				drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> Fuck all that dilution shit. I've diluted twice already (passed both) and if I didn't dilute I was failing for THC (once even 30 days after my last smoke). Like others have probably said when you dilute it's possible you'll fail for the validity test (specific gravity, creatinine levels, etc.)



If it is a NIDA-5 they do not test specific gravity or creatinine levels. Where you could get into trouble is if you aroused suspicion at the probation office for providing a crystal clear urine sample and they had it tested off-site, at a lab for dilution. 

I would substitute for an unsupervised piss test, for employment screening for example, but where I used to piss it was urinals, mirrors, and a bald man watching the urine make a direct exit from my penis. No gloves, no Quick fix, none of that bullshit. The smartest thing you said was 

"I've diluted twice already (passed both) and if I didn't dilute I was failing for THC" ... if they tested specific gravity would you have passed? Nope.


----------



## drumnbass420

BeenArrested4Pot said:
			
		

> Not with a probation officer staring at your cock. Not if you fuck up the temperature which is not hard to do. Every probation office is different though. I believe the punishment is more severe for substitution than dilution. Your P.O. will be pissed if you get caught with a Whizzinator or some other fake piss bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a NIDA-5 they do not test specific gravity or creatinine levels. Where you could get into trouble is if you aroused suspicion at the probation office for providing a crystal clear urine sample and they had it tested off-site, at a lab for dilution.
> 
> I would substitute for an unsupervised piss test, for employment screening for example, but where I used to piss it was urinals, mirrors, and a bald man watching the urine make a direct exit from my penis. No gloves, no Quick fix, none of that bullshit. The smartest thing you said was
> 
> "I've diluted twice already (passed both) and if I didn't dilute I was failing for THC" ... if they tested specific gravity would you have passed? Nope.



I don't have a cock..

I guess I mis-understod. For probation I would suggest to stay clean. I've never been on probation and was only arrested twice. I guess being a young looking innocent attractive white female gets me away with many things, hehe. I'm also too careful to get into trouble probably for the fact I'd rather die than have piss tests every month.

I am lucky since I failed one test like 6 years ago and passed two more recently. The two I passed was for the program I'm enrolled in at my college. They were done at a major USA lab so I assumed they did the integrity checks. I'm lucky for now but next year once I get into my position in healthcare I'm probably going to be facing more tests. I plan on using QF and having it stashed everyday since the only way I'd quit for good is when I'm dead..


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

lol

i think its worth noting that adding water to your urine after you piss in the cup can work.

Usually when the water tainted sample goes back to the lab, they just deem it too diluted, throw it out, then have you take another sample.

I was in an inpatient facility, and for three days I beat the system of urine tests, because they had to throw my test out 3 times for excess dilution.

They finally caught on, but couldnt do anything about it. At that point, I was home free for a clean piss that had little opiate metabolites in it


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

Plan B= EAT ACTIVATED CHARCOAL FOR 3 DAYS BEFORE YOUR TEST LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^ Too bad that wouldn't work at all.


----------



## DJ_KorKy

Alright just a few quick questions. First of all let me just explain my scenario; I did not smoke weed for a bout 2.5-3 weeks. Last saturday (a week from today) and sunday I smoked probably 2x each day.  Now I think odds are fairly on my side due to this but im going to do a flush just in case. My first question is, if I start chugging water for a couple days ahead of my test does that help or no, only chug day of test?  (Since stored in fat cells im guessing it doesnt make a difference what I do several days before aside from not smoking, its all about what you do the day of test.) My second question is this drug test is a pre-employment drug test and they have sent me a form to go to a dr.s office in the city on m-f between 9-5pm, however they didnt give me a specfic date and time by which it had to be done. I do have a follow up interview type deal on tuesday, I was wondering if you guys think I should go take test right before interview to avoid looking suspicious, or go to interview wait to see if they ask if I went and if they do just say oh I completly forgot ill go right after I leave here. Please if you have any info on my scenario/questions please reach me via AIM at Hit A Blunt 420.


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

DJ_KorKy said:
			
		

> My first question is, if I start chugging water for a couple days ahead of my test does that help or no, only chug day of test?  (Since stored in fat cells im guessing it doesnt make a difference what I do several days before aside from not smoking, its all about what you do the day of test.) My second question is this drug test is a pre-employment drug test and they have sent me a form to go to a dr.s office in the city on m-f between 9-5pm, however they didnt give me a specfic date and time by which it had to be done. I do have a follow up interview type deal on tuesday, I was wondering if you guys think I should go take test right before interview to avoid looking suspicious, or go to interview wait to see if they ask if I went and if they do just say oh I completly forgot ill go right after I leave here. Please if you have any info on my scenario/questions please reach me via AIM at Hit A Blunt 420.



Read the damn OP and you will find the answer to your first question. 2nd question too subjective to answer. not the right thread for these bullshit scenarios


----------



## DJ_KorKy

BeenArrested4Pot said:
			
		

> Read the damn OP and you will find the answer to your first question. 2nd question too subjective to answer. not the right thread for these bullshit scenarios




damn man no need for the hostility I did read the opening post thoroughly, 2nd questions too subjective???? wtf you mean by that. 

Unfortunately I am a moderator and posting attacks against other people isn't acceptable.  Don't do it again. ~~euphoricnod


----------



## drumnbass420

^^ I've actually NEVER be arrested for any drug. I'm just that good and not a fool. Some would say I'm faaaar more careful than your typically stoner. The dumb fucks getting caught with shit are too careless. 
Yeah he gave me some shit too. Probably little penis syndrome..  

But anyhow here's a site that will be able to answer any of those questions
http://www.marijuana.com/urine-testing


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> ^^ I've actually NEVER be arrested for any drug. I'm just that good and not a fool. Some would say I'm faaaar more careful than your typically stoner. The dumb fucks getting caught with shit are too careless.
> Yeah he gave me some shit too. Probably little penis syndrome..
> 
> But anyhow here's a site that will be able to answer any of those questions
> http://www.marijuana.com/urine-testing



just be quiet


----------



## drumnbass420

BeenArrested4Pot said:
			
		

> just be quiet



lol


----------

